# hoNEY COMB GRILL



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/06-0...s&fits=Make:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item2c5bc85bc0

woops caps on title

I wonder how easy it is to mod this to fit S3 grill


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/06-0...s&fits=Make:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item2c5bc85bc0
> 
> woops caps on title
> 
> I wonder how easy it is to mod this to fit S3 grill


interesting...


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Interesting indeed! Quality???? Only one way to find out!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

TroySico said:


> Interesting indeed! Quality???? Only one way to find out!


Famiry purchase?


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5248940-Gave-her-a-facelift&highlight=facelift


presn3s bought it few weeks ago


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Ive seen this a few weeks ago also but havent bought it yet. It does come in black too. If I did buy it I would glue the rings on the front to give it back its identity haha.


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been looking at these for awhile now, I also think this one is interesting, I'm just worried about it looking too cheap.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_2233wt_909


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

made in taiwan :thumbup:


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

welp, those look pretty cheap to me.


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

its one solid piece of plastic. i painted the surround gloss black and the honey comb and middle satin black. also had to dremel the top 2 rows of honey comb due to them not being open like the rest.


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

atrociousa3 said:


> its one solid piece of plastic. i painted the surround gloss black and the honey comb and middle satin black. also had to dremel the top 2 rows of honey comb due to them not being open like the rest.


:thumbup: Little bit of DIY makes these look brilliant, back on my list of options then.


----------



## hellapinoy (Apr 25, 2011)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/06-0...s&fits=Make:Audi|Model:A3&hash=item2c5bc85bc0
> 
> woops caps on title
> 
> I wonder how easy it is to mod this to fit S3 grill


Looks like an RS 3's trailer trash cousin


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

What bumper is this? The fog light grills are diff?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

looks like its A4


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

hondee can u ask if they make for the S3?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

i love having an insider in taiwan!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Oh hondee i might be in tw again after 5/11 if you still down to kick it.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

atrociousa3 said:


> its one solid piece of plastic. i painted the surround gloss black and the honey comb and middle satin black. also had to dremel the top 2 rows of honey comb due to them not being open like the rest.


hey nice headlights 



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Oh hondee i might be in tw again after 5/11 if you still down to kick it.


they said they got'em but i havent got any pix yet, due to lower demand so the tooling cost amortized to unit price would b higher, said 133USD ex freight?

oh ya? but i havent found janet's number yet tho.... hehe
if i could skip my biz trip to china, let's hit it....u got my number :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

HonDee-A3 said:


> hey nice headlights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh keep me updated on the S3 grill I will buy!!

Im actually going china first.. still waiting on word from contact in china


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> oh keep me updated on the S3 grill I will buy!!
> 
> Im actually going china first.. still waiting on word from contact in china


so my link said they dont have s3....wth
but another mate of mine also looking for S3 honey comb and found this pic, its in europe...anyone would or have more info of it plz?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

im liking the pic above...


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone know where to get the emblem bracket from?




http://www.marsperformance.com/mars/attachments/image/GRILLE/AUDI/A3-03-RS-FG-BB-D.jpg


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

604a3 said:


> anyone know where to get the emblem bracket from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you find out, let me know.


----------



## 604a3 (Apr 28, 2010)

TBomb said:


> If you find out, let me know.


cant find any on internet

the place that picture is from quoted me 140$ shipped from australia, i said eff that for a small plastic piece.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

604a3 said:


> cant find any on internet
> 
> the place that picture is from quoted me 140$ shipped from australia, i said eff that for a small plastic piece.


Yeah F that noise. Maybe HonDee-A3 can hook it up?!


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

TBomb said:


> Yeah F that noise. Maybe HonDee-A3 can hook it up?!


try DIY by cutting off from stock grill? :thumbup:
i got tons of stock grills u can ask tp to bring yous back 1 if u want :laugh:


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

noob question..
is this s3 grill then?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

tp, found it
ABS molded but havent seen actual....and its said fit 8p A3/S3, FYI


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

bump is the surround can be taken off?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> bump is the surround can be taken off?


cannot find this buy link no mo

only can find these and surround cannot be taken off....


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

wat about the ebay ones i posted?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

can you get this with different color chinese letters?:laugh:



HonDee-A3 said:


> cannot find this buy link no mo
> 
> only can find these and surround cannot be taken off....


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> can you get this with different color chinese letters?:laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## djomlas (Nov 19, 2008)

does anyone have one of those ebay grilles?
im looking for mesh with silver trim to tie in with silver wheels and soon silver mirrors since the chrome on my grille is slowly starting to bubble up a little.
seems fairly affordable at under 90 bucks shipped, but the front plate seems to have some insert for only european plate only....thats my only concern.
anyone have one they can share pics of?


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

drew138 said:


> What bumper is this? The fog light grills are diff?


looks like an s-line bumper + grille to me.
mine looks like that.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

kayubassist said:


> looks like an s-line bumper + grille to me.
> mine looks like that.


wrong. it's an a4 (as posted before)


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

thats a A4


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

my bad. it does look like an a4


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

EW.


----------

